# Dehydrated/dried dog food patties



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What dehydrated, grain free patties are you using now in place of Chewy.coms Absolute Venison, Absolute Rabbit, etc. I don't want to order from them anymore since they sold out to PetSmart, but I need a food that has NO chicken ingredients & so many have it in one form or the other. It should also be on the lower protein side, if possible. I liked these since they traveled very easily due to their not weighing much. 
Also, can you send a web-site from what you now use so I can research it, and where to order? TIA


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

i like "The Honest KItchen." Its dehydrated, not in patties but they now sell smaller cup sizes that would be very easy to travel with.https://www.thehonestkitchen.com/dog-food


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We use Addiction and you can order it directly from the company. Also Stella & Chewie has a nice variety of grain free freeze dried.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maggie, Stella & Chewie is t he one I have been using but want to change. I will research Addiction. Do you use a patty from them that is chicken free?
EDIT:
OK, now I looked them up & a lot of people in the reviews said it was hard to find so don't want something I have to change from again soon. I like the look of the Kangaroo & Apple. Where do you order? You were the one who got me started w/the raw patties.
I don't like some of the foods that have chickpea, or lentils as it gives my 2 gas.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I feed my two The Honest Kitchen Keen. It is dehydrated and lower protein at 21 %. It is turkey, no chicken. Not sure if that works for you? I do a lower protein since Riley has MVD. They have other proteins, but most are higher protein.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Maggie, Stella & Chewie is t he one I have been using but want to change. I will research Addiction. Do you use a patty from them that is chicken free?
> EDIT:
> OK, now I looked them up & a lot of people in the reviews said it was hard to find so don't want something I have to change from again soon. I like the look of the Kangaroo & Apple. Where do you order? You were the one who got me started w/the raw patties.
> I don't like some of the foods that have chickpea, or lentils as it gives my 2 gas.


I can find S&C locally at many specialty shops. (They aren't in any way affiliated with chewy.com.)

For Addiction, I had excellent service directly through their website and will be doing so again after this last fiasco with chewy.com.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

sherry said:


> I feed my two The Honest Kitchen Keen. It is dehydrated and lower protein at 21 %. It is turkey, no chicken. Not sure if that works for you? I do a lower protein since Riley has MVD. They have other proteins, but most are higher protein.


Where do you order? If you have web-site that would greatly help. TIA! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggieh said:


> I can find S&C locally at many specialty shops. (They aren't in any way affiliated with chewy.com.)
> 
> For Addiction, I had excellent service directly through their website and will be doing so again after this last fiasco with chewy.com.


Oh! I thought they were the same!!!!!!:chili:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Where do you order? If you have web-site that would greatly help. TIA! :wub:


Sandi..I added the link to my post above for THK.
Free shipping over $49.00


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Oh! I thought they were the same!!!!!!:chili:


No, totally different company. If it’s working well for them then don’t change. Just find a local store to get it from.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggieh said:


> No, totally different company. If it’s working well for them then don’t change. Just find a local store to get it from.


So which one sent you the "older" food?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Where do you order? If you have web-site that would greatly help. TIA! :wub:


I am still ordering from Cheweys. But, it can be ordered from The Honest kitchen website or other websites you can get from their homesite. Not to mention, I'm sure it is available locally for you. Just google it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> So which one sent you the "older" food?


The one I posted about on FB? That was chewy.com. The reason I started ordering from them was the convenience of auto ship. Cancelled that after their mess up and going back to ordering direct from Addiction.


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

I feed my girls Stella&Chewy patties.
I crumble them up use it as a topper for their Fromm dry food and also a little on their Merrick wet food they get for breakfast  

They are in love with the Lamb flavour and they're both Duck crazy so that flavour too.


----------

